# Olive Oil



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Can adding Olive Oil to your dog's food cause problems for them? I've been adding it and it doesnt seem to bother him at all. I drizzle just a little not even a teaspoon bit on his food and he chows down.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Why are you feeding it?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never had an issue with it. We've given it to my husky on and off for the 3 years and some months we've had her.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

There is a limit to how much fat you want in a dog's diet. Too much over a long period can lead to pancreatitis. 

Olive oil is over hyped in my mind. It is quite high in monounsaturated oleic acid, not the best for humans or dogs.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually, olive oil is great for people...vegtable oil and some other cooking oils are not always the best choice, but olive oil has all sorts of health benefits. Particularly it helps to control LDL cholestrol levels (thats the bad kind), and raising the HDL levels (the good kind). Its good for people with histories of heart disease and colon cancer. It has high levels of antioxidants...and its easier to digest because its all natural (if you get the extra virgin kind).


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Great stuff! I give it to Bailey multiple times a week.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

it shouldn't hurt. I would guess it's a cheaper way to get oils into their diet then it is via salmon.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

you can buy salmon oil at petsmart for around 8 bucks. it's not only a great oil, but it promotes heart, skin, and coat health.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Question is...How well does the Salmon oil taste? Will my dog eat his food with the smell of the Salmon oil on it?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

we've put fish oil on our dogs food, and I don't even think they really notice...i'm sure the stinkier the better for most dogs


----------



## phoebespeople (May 27, 2009)

Why would you give olive oil to a dog? If it's just fat content, then chicken skin, turkey skin, pork fat, beef fat would be much more appropriate. If it's for Omega-3, then salmon oil or sardines would be more appropriate.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Good point. Very low in the linoleic acid too.


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to feed Charlie some olive oil for his coat and skin but my vet suggested I stop because he's been going poop a lot. I've heard that you can give a dog raw egg for a good coat and skin (also the raw diet seems to help their coats). Charlie's only 12 weeks old so I'm being really careful what I feed him. The last raw thing I gave him made his stomach upset so my vet suggested waiting awhile.


----------

